# [Fri 20th Dec 2013] Xmas music hall singalong with Mrs Mills, Jug Addicts, Vic... (London)



## editor (Dec 17, 2013)

*Prince Albert*
*418 Coldharbour Lane*
*Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771



 Facebook event
DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

This is going to be one almighty Christmas party with TV's MRS MILLS EXPERIENCE leading the music hall singalongs onstage, backed by local jovial tunesmiths, the JUG ADDICTS and witty wordsmith extraordinaire, VIC LAMBRUSCO. 

Expect mad competitions, drinking, dancing and all sorts of festive fabulousness including a SHAKIN' STEVENS competition. This will involve contestants emerging from behind a specially constructed GREEN DOOR with prizes and FREE SHOTS for the most Shaky like pose.

We'll also have lively sets from DJs spinning top notch ska, drum and bass, reggae, rock and roll, skiffle, rockabilly, punk, dance and good time music tunes all ruddy night long. 

*MRS MILLS EXPERIENCE*
Rolling out a barrel of irony-untroubled, hipster-free, good time entertainment, the Mrs Mills Experience is made up of an unlikely combination of Brixton-based dance DJs and punk musicians united by their improbable love of piano-thumper extraordinaire, Mrs Gladys Mills.

With several TV appearances and a support show with Chas and Dave already under their belts, plus a prestigious headline slot at the Beautiful Days festival earlier this year, this is a band who know how to party. Don't miss them!

Will they suck or will they blow? It's the jug addicts. A bunch of misfits with an obsession for old time Appalachian music and UK anarcho punk. We're talking banjo, fiddle, one string bass, jug and snotty bullshit attitudes. It'll be ugly. Guaranteed. 

*VIC LAMBRUSCO*
The welcome return of the angry Brixton bard.
'Abrasive political comedy' - Time Out
Comic piquancy - Independent 

*DJs on the night*

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package. 

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats. 

*DJ KING KEG*
Funkier than a fleet of foxes wearing flip-flops, expect a body-twisting, booty-compelling feast of funk from the king o'kegs. 

http://www.urban75.org/offline/mrs-mills-experience-xmas-2013.html


----------

